# Hyper Cockapoo Puppy



## jai (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi guys, we're facing a few issues with our Cockapoo and would LOVE some help. Our first dog, we got Eeva about 2 months ago. She is about 5 months old now, we've been taking her to puppy classes.

Our biggest problem is that she is HYPER HYPER HYPER. When someone new comes home, early in the morning, when she is with other puppies in class (she is the most hyper one in class to the point we can't do several exercises with her in class because she is too distracted... and she is the only one like this, all the others calm down after their playtime is over). The trainer says that it will get better, but we're losing hope and patience quickly.

Is this a problem with the breed or is it just our dog. And if it does in fact get better, by what age can we expect her to clam down a bit (and please don't say when she turns 10, I'll start crying like a baby!!!). Anything you guys can recommend to control her behavior would be greatly appreciated. Oh we walk her daily, also bought a treadmill and she walks on that some (although the trainer told us to use the treadmill for short walks only as they're not very good for thr joints of young puppies), play fetch with her a lot, but she remains hyper even when she is visibly tired...


----------



## OwnedByColby (Jan 29, 2009)

Is She Getting Enough, Not Only Physical Activity, But Mental Stimulation As Well? Cocker's Are Such High-Energy Dogs And Poodles *Can* Be As Well So I Am Not Surprised That Your Cockapoo Is. Also Remember That She Is A PUPPY. And Puppies Will Be Puppies. They Will Be HYPER. So Don't Expect It To Last *Too* Long.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Five month old pups are like hooman toddlers. They have loads of energy and very little attention span. Training sessions need to be short and sweet. Expectations need to be realistic. In addition to plenty of physical activity, your pup will also benefit from plenty of mental activity, as well. Shaping games can be fun, as can games of "find it," etc. Short games of self control can be very helpful, such as the "It's Yer Choice" game I posted that can be found in the stickys on this forum. Other sticky posts that make for good training games include "Doggy Zen," "Rev Up/Cool Down" and "NILIF." Train like you play and play like you train. Check out Ttouch massage and natural calming remedies, too, including Bach's Rescue Remedy, Dog Appeasing Pheromones, calming collars, etc. With time, patience and consistency, you'll end up with a fabulous friend for life.


----------



## jai (Jan 29, 2009)

pamperedpups said:


> Five month old pups are like hooman toddlers. They have loads of energy and very little attention span. Training sessions need to be short and sweet. Expectations need to be realistic. In addition to plenty of physical activity, your pup will also benefit from plenty of mental activity, as well. Shaping games can be fun, as can games of "find it," etc. Short games of self control can be very helpful, such as the "It's Yer Choice" game I posted that can be found in the stickys on this forum. Other sticky posts that make for good training games include "Doggy Zen," "Rev Up/Cool Down" and "NILIF." Train like you play and play like you train. Check out Ttouch massage and natural calming remedies, too, including Bach's Rescue Remedy, Dog Appeasing Pheromones, calming collars, etc. With time, patience and consistency, you'll end up with a fabulous friend for life.



Thanks pamperedpups , this has been a huge help, she seems to be getting much better and calmer and much much more managable, I do appreciate the advise. Any other suggestions you might have, do let me know. I must have watched your youtube video like a dozen times and Eeva now actually lets me put treats on her paws without lunging for them. Case in point, the vet was hugely surprised by her just staring at the treat inches from her nose and not lunging for it. We're still working on her calming down when people come home, but hey, can't all happen at once, now can it? Thanks again for all your help.


----------

